# I have cancer



## Dmac (Sep 30, 2012)

so i found out that i have cancer. it has metastisized (spread everywhere). i always thought i would die of liver failure or something related to drinking the hard stuff for 30 some years. wish i could say that i will go out with a bang, but i will probably just hit the road and fade away. there is still so much to see, and do. maybe i will get the time to see more. i hope to, but i don't plan on rolling over and dying today, besides there are a lot of folks i plan on slapping first.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 30, 2012)

Don't know ya,but am sorry to read this ! Do like that you'll keep on getting it!


----------



## Everymanalion (Sep 30, 2012)

How old are you?


----------



## Earth (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Bro, now that you've got cancer, even though it has spread - you've got a chance - a chance to still get healthy if you really really radically change your lifestyle.... check out info from Dr. Gary Null http://www.garynull.com/ if you want to try and turn your life around....

Believe me, I have a friend who was rooming with a cat who found out he had full blown AIDS, this is going back a while... well, John turned right around and said "man that's great, now you've got the chance to become the healthiest man in the world" and as incredible as this sounds - he did - no one could ever tell he had AIDS once he got his shit straight.

I'm seeing the Dr next week, an Indian cat... and I'm sure he's going to have some bad news even though on the outside I now look the perfect picture of health, but again - thirty years of hard drinking - I know there's damage - but now I'm willing to do whatever it takes to right those wrongs, because I ain't going down that easy....

You hang in there and don't let that shit beat you without a fight!!
Start being your own best friend and help your body the best you can...


----------



## wrkrsunite (Oct 1, 2012)

I hardly ever talk about this but I had stage three blood cancer when I was 23, I had all kinds of treatments and a bone marrow transfusion. I spent over a year in bed or wrapped around a toilet, so sick I almost wanted to die. That shit cost me my job, my marriage and all my money (I used to pinch every penny). When I got better I was ready to really live everyday to the fullest so I started traveling and never looked back. I guess what I'm getting at is when your dying you learn what if is to truly live. Here's to hoping you kick cancer square in the ass.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 1, 2012)

I feel you, man. I had cancer when I was 17, and even though I recovered, it really fucks with you. My thoughts are with you and I hope you get through this with grace, passion and a kickass time out on the road.


----------



## Nelco (Oct 1, 2012)

damn dude
i just had a bout with the emergency room and my white blood cells were high and i had abnormal amounts of keetones...i'm fucking scared man..I haven't told anyone about it....don't want all that drama around me...i gotta go do the specailist thing..they told me 8 years ago I may have issues like this later..but how the fuck am i supposed to pay to a specailist...it's just me and god walking this road together

there's a kid named freedom running around that has cancer too...nice dude...if he's still out there..the cancer was pretty bad last time i seen him, but he was up and drinking and traveling
I guess it's time for you to live life like your dieing
some picture post of your travels would be cool...you know..


----------



## CrotchInfection (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know you man, but I'm sorry. Cancer is a whore.

I do biochemical research on cancer cells for the university I attend..... the cancer cells literally live forever if supplied with enough nutrients. Sadly, every cancer is different from another, so that there hasn't been much in the way of cures done yet from a standpoint of scientific research. Also, it scares me to death every time I think about accidentally getting a cancer cell or two into my bloodstream, which would plant a tumor somewhere in my body without having required the years that a "homegrown" cancer cell would have needed to progress to the level of the cells I use everyday. Ugh,

Do you happen to know where the cancer originated, or where the first tumor started? Maybe I could point you in a good direction if I know specifically what type of cancer you have.

Honestly though, my thoughts are with you. I hope it works out for ya, but if it don't, then fuckin go out with a bang and make damn well sure you are happy as could be! Cheers!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 12, 2019)

SO, YOUR ALIVE?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Mar 12, 2019)

He was alive yesterday, I'm gonna be positive and assume he's still alive today. 7 years with cancer, man you're really giving it hell. How's your overall health these days @Dmac? What's your secret? It's cannabis isn't it?


----------



## Dmac (Mar 12, 2019)

Forgot I had posted this. Doing remarkably well it’s been in remition for a couple years now. Lifestyle changes and a lot of time at the VA for procedures I don’t want to talk about. On a healthy eating and exercising kick now, got my energy back and feel better. Oh yeah, lots and LOTS of pot has been, and will be smoked.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 12, 2019)

God damnit @Dmac that's good to hear. Stay with us, brother. It would be nice to actually meet ya in person sometime. Best wishes and safe travels!


----------



## Chazten (Mar 12, 2019)

Holy shit awesome to hear, the Road goes on forever and the party never ends


----------



## Odin (Mar 24, 2019)

Dmac said:


> Forgot I had posted this. Doing remarkably well it’s been in remition for a couple years now. Lifestyle changes and a lot of time at the VA for procedures I don’t want to talk about. On a healthy eating and exercising kick now, got my energy back and feel better. Oh yeah, lots and LOTS of pot has been, and will be smoked.




We have exchanged a bit of banter over the years... I was not aware of your life challenge. Glad your getting through it and getting better. 

Never give up... Take care and "cheers" 

::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Lost in transit (Sep 25, 2019)

Live on bro stay strong


----------

